# Fabricacion Industrial de PCB



## magosc (Abr 9, 2007)

Hola amigos, les comento mi inquietud:
Tengo absolutamente todo el dieño (esquematico), sin embargo necesito hacer la placa de manera masiva por lo que me gustaria saber si alguien tiene alguna pagina en donde pueda encontrar información acerca de maquinaria de ese tipo. 

Les agradezco su ayuda...


----------



## JV (Abr 9, 2007)

Hola magosc, te paso el link de esta empresa, a lo mejor te sirve:

http://www.smtsolutions.com.ar/

Saludos..


----------



## magosc (Abr 10, 2007)

muchas gracias JV...lo veré!!


----------



## downcount (Abr 10, 2007)

Esta maquinaria es carísima....por ejemplo una maquina de control numerio LPKF para hacer circuitos impresos la mas barata cuesta 9000 euros y la verdad para fabricar de manera masiva no sirve ,te puedes tirar 2 horas o mas para fabricar una placa. Te recomiendo que busques una empresa que te las fabrique, por la primera placa te cobraran mucho quixas 300 euros pero las succesivas seran mucho mas baratas. Me parece que por internet se puede encontrar alguna empresa que te fabrique las placas.


----------



## magosc (Abr 10, 2007)

tendras algun sitio que me puedas recomendar, te lo agradecería. Pues los que he encontrado no me dan mucha confianza.
Si alguien tiene algun sitio que haya ocupado les agradecería los datos de éstas...

Gracias!.....


----------



## downcount (Abr 10, 2007)

buff ahi no te puedo ayudar, yo soy de Barcelona, España. Se que en Barcelona hay alguna empresa que se dedica a esto, pero no he tratado con ellos, una vez fui a informaciónrmarme. I las empresas que existen en internet, lo desconozco mas aun, alguna vez navegando lo he encontrado pero nunca le he prestado atensión.


----------



## JV (Abr 10, 2007)

Hola magosc, seria interesante saber de donde eres, porque la verdad que E.S no me dice nada. Si buscas un buen fabricante de PCB, en Argentina esta Mayer:

http://www.mayerpcb.com.ar/

de muy buena calidad y un precio razonable.

Sobre lo que comenta downcount, del precio de fabricacion de la primera partida no es tan asi, el llamado gasto de prefabricacion existe y es mas o menos igual no dependiendo tanto del tamaño de la placa, pero a veces, como en el caso de esta empresa que comento, a partir de una determinada cantidad el gasto desaparece o sea, lo absorve la empresa.

Saludos..


----------



## magosc (Abr 12, 2007)

Muchas Gracias JV!
Esta bastante interesante esa empresa..alguien tendra otra???
Soy de Centro America, El Salvador....Creo que lo mas cerca que me queda una fabrica de hacer PCB's es en Costa Rica ..pero hasta el momento no encuentro ninguna, aunque al final creo que no importa, porque siempre tendre que mandar a traerlas....

muchas gracias...


----------



## Trinquete (Abr 13, 2007)

Hola magosc:
Si lo de la confianza, es porque te pirateen el dispositivo.Te recomiendo que acudas a una empresa que se dedique a la serigrafía ,por ejemplo de prendas de vestir.Te cobrarán el importe de confecionar la pantalla serigráfica, que puede quedar en tu poder y al no estar relacionados con el tema electrónico te garantiza que nó la utilizarán para aprovecharse de tu diseño.Deberás entregar las placas cortadas a medida y que ellos solo te impriman el circuito en las placas ,es bastante económico y podras utilizar la pantalla en un futuro si te hiciera falta.
Un saludo.


----------



## El nombre (Abr 14, 2007)

Hay que ser mal pensados ¿pero tanto? 

Si te envío un esquema sin el valor de los componentes ¿qué puedes hacer? Para la fabricación de la PCB ni siquiera te piden eso.

Saludos


----------



## eidtech (Abr 15, 2007)

Por que no pruebas en China, en apariencia tiene buenos servicios en pcbcart.com


----------



## magosc (Abr 16, 2007)

Gracias por sus sugerencias,
Precisamente habia estado pensando en eviarlos a china, y he estado invesitigando eso, y los posibles inconvenientes que acarrea una fabricacion de tabletas. Ahora bien, si solo mando el simple diseño sin los elementos, hay otro pequeño problema, ya que  si fabrico 1000 tendre que estar soldando como 10000 elementos.....creo que usaria bastante estaño!...jeje....

Bueno..estoy en un dilema bastante grande, ya que si lo mando a hacer sería todo y los elemento... y bueno creo q ni modo hay q correr el riesgo....

De nuevo, si hay alguien que ha probado alguna empresa ...que por lo menos me asegure que lleguen en buen estado las PSB's...pues le agradecería su ayuda...

Gracias a todos 

saludos...


----------



## fernandob (Jul 7, 2008)

hay Dios mio !  

leo y leo acerca del miedo a que les roben /copien el circuito .....y si, no dejo de entenderlos , es la idea tuya, es el esfuerzo tuyo....

pero es asi este puto mundo.

dime:
mandas a hcer las placas por un lado, sueldas a escondidas todo por el otro .
y luego vengo yo y te compro una terminada y que ? la tengo lista y funcionando para copiarla........o la meteras en una caja con resina ?

hay cosas que son lo que son, tomate un nervocalm , fijate como lo manejas pero no te des manija por que te vas a comer una ulcera por la paranoia.
Aunque use un microcontrolador y lo escondas en resina  si haces un producto que no hay y se vende ya te lo copiaran igual.

el tema de copiar TU CIRCUITO solo lo haran algunos piojos y hoobistas de poca monta (ya que copian) , pero las empresas y quienes saben no necesitaran copiarte nada, ni l PCB basta que vean tu IDEA para que se pongan a diseñarlo en poco tiempo y tengan su propio circuito.

es asi la vida.


trabaja tranquilo, fijate de tener la distribucion, el mercado para vender pronto el primer lote y si te va bien hacer mas enseguida.
luego de unos meses si la cosa pega fuerrte seguro que tendras competencia.
no es como hace 200 años que e el pueblo habia un solo herrero , un solo panadero.....etc.

es un mundo perro !
o humano mas bien (disculpen los pobres, buenos y fieles perros !)


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 9, 2011)

Las direcciones aquí nombradas ya se encuentran en el listado de proveedores 

http://witronica.com/tabla_proveedores


----------

